# Tour de Poway Century Ride Report



## C40 (Jan 29, 2006)

The day started with a 7am start, with over 2000 cyclists - some doing the full century others doing the metric. As usual, I ended up trying to use the portapoties 10 minutes before the start - I know, I know I should have known better but sometimes you just gotta go. Weather at the start was about mid 60's with light fog. Everyone got queued as one of the event organizers started to speak out instructions thru a megaphone. Unless you were within 50 ft you were going to hear him. Same thing happened last year too. No issues with the start otherwise, we headed east for a short 1 mile warm before the first and most significant hill - the Poway Grade. Supposedly about 8% for 3 miles. I did better this time and managed not to go into the red. Once past the grade, the short climb up to Ramona and subsequent descent was fun, nothing major, although there were a lot of drainage plates on the bike lane than what I am used to on the coast.

From Ramona to Highland Valley and then to Bandy Canyon Road. Highland Valley is a blast, sharp turns and sharp descents. Bandy Canyon is just a gradual descent with 2 small sets of turns along way but really straight forward. I probably hit around 40 mph. I've could've gone faster but I'm not too crazy going downhill - not yet at least.

From there we turn westward toward coast and travel along past the Wild Animal Park and into Escondido with another hill to climb. I felt better on this hill as well, steady but not overdoing it. Once past the hill, the metric riders turn left and head back to Poway, the century riders head westward thru San Marcos, Vista and finally Carlsbad. Temperature now in the mid 70's.

Carlsbad, south along PCH till La Costa and then east back towards La Costa, Encinitas and Rancho Sante Fe. Rolling hills here, some flats until flats towards Del Mar. It was that I decided stop at the gas station at San Dieguto road for a coke and some cold water. All the water at the stops were warm even from the beginning so cold water was welcomed. The coke was mosty for the sugar, I was the sugar would help get over the last major hurdle, for me at least, the climb up El Camino Real toward the 56 freeway. It has during this climb that I experienced my worst cramp ever - both legs, originating on the inner quads. After 15 minutes of massaging I made my way, slowly over the hill down towards the last sag stop along the 56 freeway. 

The last section headed towards the finish Poway. This consisted of the bike path along the 56, rolling terrain all the until you get to Pomerado. It was along the 56 bike that I experienced my second issue, feet swelling. This had happened before at another century but I figured it was caused by the 110 degree temps.

Overall I finished in just under 6 hours despite my crawling pace after the last climb and the feet swelling. Not bad for second only century + 1 metric century. The course was well marked. I had lost my route slip along the way but there were enough signs on all the major turns. Total climbing came to about 5107ft. Some things I learned along the way:

1) When deciding to hookup with a group observe first and then ask - there were some groups that were very organized (no running lights, pointing out road hazards, etc) while others were just the opposite.

2) The rest stops don't necessarily need to be full rest stops, but unless you can eat on the bike, it's a good time to refuel yourself. This is something I did not do enough off. Too bad you cannot program your Polar to remind to eat and drink at certain intervals. 

Comments about the ride itself:

1) The rest stops were pretty lightly stocked, just the basics containing - water (water jugs), water w/ some type of electrolyte, peanut butter, bananas and some type of bread. Lunch consisted of bread, turkey and cheese - kinda sparse.

2) The ride into Poway was extremely slow -I must have hit every light along the way, not exactly what I wanted to do considering my quad cramps.

3) The route was odd, considering this is a Tour de Poway, over half of the ride was outside of Poway.

Hopes this helps someone... Anyhow, if anyone can help with the feet swelling I would greatly appreciate it. Just for info, I wear a Shimano R215 E.

Ian in SD


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I've always wanted to ride in that area. I'll have to check that out sometime.

One thing you learn when you do a lot of centuries is to bring your own food. Too many people think that because they paid for this ride, they will get everything they need from rest stops, and sometimes that doesn't work out for whatever reason. Always bring a couple of bars along, and use them if you need to.

I almost always have a coke during a century, especially if it is a hard one. Coke is liquid gold.


----------

